# White squirrel



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I got this old girl Saturday morning. There are a few left.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

That's really unique. It would be great to have a taxidermist mount all of all the squirrel species and include that one.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've never seen a white one but have seen the black ones. I think I would have rhe white one mounted then start looking for a black one to have mounted. it would make a great pair to have mounted and a great item to talk about with family and friends when they come over to visit.

there isn't any black ones in my area but just a few miles north they have plenty of black ones.
sherman


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

In the area I live all have ever seen is fox squirrels. I've never seen a grey squirrel at all and the black squirrels I have noticed are south in Hiram and Kent. Looking closer at that squirrel I'm almost wondering if it's a grey squirrel with just some white in it's tail. Googling white squirrel the ones I saw images of were distinctly more white than the one pictured above. 

Regardless great hunt and glad you were able to share with us on here. I need to get back out there this week before bow season starts up.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

kayak1979 said:


> In the area I live all have ever seen is fox squirrels. I've never seen a grey squirrel at all and the black squirrels I have noticed are south in Hiram and Kent. Looking closer at that squirrel I'm almost wondering if it's a grey squirrel with just some white in it's tail. Googling white squirrel the ones I saw images of were distinctly more white than the one pictured above.
> 
> Regardless great hunt and glad you were able to share with us on here. I need to get back out there this week before bow season starts up.


Saw my first black one in my backyard this week. Don't worry they will overrun Burton is a couple years as they have a tendency to push out the reds and greys. They have really started to spread out from Kent in the last 10 years.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

There is a large population of blacks on South Bass Island. Saw at least 20 this past weekend. I do not believe you can hunt there though.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I used to hunt Ohio Power a lot in the 90's and saw a white squirrel one morning while bow hunting...pretty cool looking...great find and harvest. I'd surely have it at the taxidermist...I've got the other 3 colors on the wall, and that would round out the group.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

What part of the state did you get that in, I'd love to have one mounted??


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

T-180 said:


> What part of the state did you get that in, I'd love to have one mounted??


Southern Clermont county. She was in the top of an oak. All I could see was a squirrel silhouette against the sky when it reached for acorns. When I retrieved it is when I saw how blond she was.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

My wife spotted one last year near Barberton somewhere.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

kayak1979 said:


> In the area I live all have ever seen is fox squirrels. I've never seen a grey squirrel at all and the black squirrels I have noticed are south in Hiram and Kent. Looking closer at that squirrel I'm almost wondering if it's a grey squirrel with just some white in it's tail. Googling white squirrel the ones I saw images of were distinctly more white than the one pictured above.
> 
> Regardless great hunt and glad you were able to share with us on here. I need to get back out there this week before bow season starts up.


I'm thinking that maybe you ought to be glad of that! My BIL has a place in SE Ohio, not far from Marietta, to hunt deer, turkey and squirrel. It's all greys down there, and, man! They are tough! They just might be the wariest squirrel going. Well except maybe for those little red squirrels! I think if I could wave a magic wand and extinct an entire species, I might do it for red squirrels! 



Snakecharmer said:


> Saw my first black one in my backyard this week. Don't worry they will overrun Burton is a couple years as they have a tendency to push out the reds and greys. They have really started to spread out from Kent in the last 10 years.


Yep, they're in Salem now, and I've also seen them in the suburbs of Youngstown. According to an ODNR release I read years ago, those blacks are just a color phase of fox squirrels. They sure seem to be expanding their range though. 

OK, not to hijack, but I have a question, and it seems like we have some knowledgeable people here. Many years ago, like when I was 19-20 or so, I was invited to go deer hunting in New York state, in what they call the "southern tier". We hunted Steuben County, not far from the town of Bath, just across the state line from Potter County, PA. If anyone has been to Potter County you know what the terrain is like, BIG WOODS and STEEP HILLS! Anyway, there were squirrels in these woods that were just amazing! They were huge, I think some of them would have gone 3-4lbs, and they just flew through the treetops! 

I didn't grow up in a hunting family, so I took them to be "fox" squirrels, since they looked like a full grown fox running through the tree tops, and I thought the smaller squirrels back home were greys. Once I found out that what we have around were, indeed, fox squirrels, I began to wonder about those in New York. I've guessed that it was just because those woods were so old and remote that the squirrels got really big, but I've seen some big, old, "city" squirrels around here and they don't compare. Anybody have any ideas? I'd be interested to know. This happened 40+ years ago, and it's still imprinted on my memory.

BTW, the 1st pic really brought back memories! A bolt action shotgun! That's what I started hunting with so many years ago!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I've shot fox or red squirrels around here that were the size of cats.
Deep brown with orange fringes on the edges.
I'll see if I can find some pics...


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Black squirrels are not a diferent species, they turn black by what they eat. Depending on the minerals in the ground, which the tree absorbs and puts into the nuts, the squirrel eats the nuts and turns black.

If you go up to Niagara falls all the squirrels are black.

Just like flamingos, there are White ones and Pink ones, there are the same species, the pink ones just eat different fish in different waters and turn pink.

Drink Carrot juice and eat carrots for a month, you will get an orange pigmentation to your skin.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . . White (and albino) squirrels must drink lots of milk!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

OrangeMilk said:


> Black squirrels are not a diferent species, they turn black by what they eat. Depending on the minerals in the ground, which the tree absorbs and puts into the nuts, the squirrel eats the nuts and turns black.
> 
> If you go up to Niagara falls all the squirrels are black.
> 
> ...


Um, you need a biology class or two...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

krustymc223 said:


> . . . White (and albino) squirrels must drink lots of milk!


Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Blacks and grays are the same species. It's a matter of genetics, not food or minerals.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

OrangeMilk said:


> Black squirrels are not a diferent species, they turn black by what they eat. Depending on the minerals in the ground, which the tree absorbs and puts into the nuts, the squirrel eats the nuts and turns black.
> 
> If you go up to Niagara falls all the squirrels are black.
> 
> ...


Incorrect. In the black squirrels case, it's genetic.

www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_squirrel


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Blacks an grays are the same. Fox squirrels are the ones that look like house cats climbing around and reds are a fuzz bigger than a chipmunk. Sometimes the reds are called pine squirrels due to the diet of pine cone seeds. In my humble opinion, when the grays get their winter coat, the really get pretty. Almost a blue/silver hue to their fur.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

OrangeMilk --- Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Nothing I can do about stupid hill billies I guess, but I am correct on all accounts.

Albino is genetic, not milk, dumbass.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

hlkljgk.hubpages.com


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

OrangeMilk said:


> Nothing I can do about stupid hill billies I guess, but I am correct on all accounts.
> 
> Albino is genetic, not milk, dumbass.


Soooo... What color would the squirrels in my yard turn if I feed them skittles and red kool aid?????


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

chadwimc said:


> Soooo... What color would the squirrels in my yard turn if I feed them skittles and red kool aid?????


Rainbow you fool, anyone knows that! HA


----------

